# Warum reload bei verlinkung auf #



## ThiKool (31. März 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich verzweifle gerade bei einem wahrschenlich totalen Anfängerproblem.

Und zwar arbeite ich mit der thickbox. Diese möchte ich mit <a href='#' onclick="tb_remove();">ESC</a> schließen.

Sie schließt sich auch, allerdings läd dann auch meine seite neu, da der Pfad nicht mehr stimmt.

Der Pfad war testpage/main/

Und es wird dann nur testpage/# neu geladen.

Woran liegt das? 

Danke euch schonmal


----------



## Bratkartoffel (31. März 2014)

Hi,

schreib in dein "onlick" attribut noch ein "return false;" rein, dann wird die Seite nicht neu geladen:


```
<a href="#" onclick="tb_remove(); return false;">ESC</a>
```

Bei dir führt jetzt das onclick Javascript aus und folgt danach dem Linkziel. Gewünscht ist aber meistens bei sowas nur die Ausführung des JS. Durch das "return false" sagst du dem Browser, dass er das Linkziel ignorieren soll.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## ThiKool (31. März 2014)

Vielen vielen Dank******!

Ist es aber generell so, dass sonst bei verlinkung auf # immer die Seite neu geladen wird oder hab ich was falsch gemacht z.B. bei mod rewrite? 

Danke nochmal


----------



## Parantatatam (31. März 2014)

Solange Du kein JavaScript verwendest und auf keine andere Seite verweist, solltest Du bei der Angabe eines Ankers ("#") nicht das Neuladen der aktuellen Seite bewirken.


----------



## brizzi (25. Juli 2014)

Brauchst du den Anker ("#") denn überhaupt?

Der Anker ändert zwar die URL/Adresse, was die Seite nach oben springen lässt.
Eventuell siehst du das plötzliche nach oben springen auch nur als neuladen an.

Falls du nur das javascript ausführen willst, empfehle ich dir das href einfach wegzulassen.


----------



## SpiceLab (25. Juli 2014)

brizzi hat gesagt.:


> Falls du nur das javascript ausführen willst, empfehle ich dir das href einfach wegzulassen.


Schicker ist hier doch der Vorschlag von @Bratkartoffel in Post #2

Je nach Anwendungsfall kann so optional im href-Attribut ein Verweisziel genannt werden, damit es im Falle von deaktiviertem JS weiterhin erreichbar ist - Beispiel: ein Popup mittels open()-Methode.


----------



## ComFreek (25. Juli 2014)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Beispiel: ein Popup mittels open()-Methode.


Wie soll das im Falle von deaktiviertem JS denn gehen?


----------



## SpiceLab (26. Juli 2014)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Wie soll das im Falle von deaktiviertem JS denn gehen?


Ganz einfach so:

```
<a href="datei.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href,'Fenster','width=300, height=300'); return false;">Link</a>
```
Bei deaktiviertem JS wird das Verweisziel im selben Browserfenster geöffnet, anstatt in einem neuen Fenster.


----------

